# photo info, setup info, and maintenance info on non-co2 tank



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

ive been trying to find some on this forum, but the search has not been too helpful.

any of you have photos of your non-co2 tanks? and setup info? maintenance?

i saw a 20long on here, that i think i read did not use c02, looked nice. i want to get a 46 bowfront, but im on a second floor apt. not too sure about it holding it up, and not too comfortable with the leak possibility, water getting into the construction, so im looking at a 26 bowfront.

so, pics, and info on non-co2 tanks?
thanks, for the reply, or direction on where to get the info.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you want to run a non-CO2 tank the keep the lighting levels low. For a 26 gallon BF keep the lighting under 60 watts. In fact a single AH Supply 55 watt kit would be ideal for that tank. Also realize that you will limit your selection of plants somewhat.


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

will this light have to be customly put in the hood that comes with the tank?
anyone with 30 gallon and below non c02 tanks, let me see em, please.
thanks
jAy


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You can mount the light and reflector in the current strip light. The ballast would either have to be mounted outside of the strip or remotely.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

My non-CO2 setup from a few years back:


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

so if u did have co2 for that tank, the differences would be more growth to the plants? anything else other than that, and more pruning? what was your set up for that tank? looked real nice.
jAy


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I wouldn't say "more growth" per se, more like "faster, larger growth". This tank was much slower than the tank I have now.

It was 46 gallon, 2.28 wpg, soil underlayer below gravel.


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

*update on tank size, and lighting*

at first i was goin for a 46g, but i dont want to wait until i am on a first floor. so i am going to get a 30g. 6700k power compact light. which means i will have to get co2. which product is best for the size tank i will be getting, and the amount of light i will have? i saw the 30 today, and just felt better about having it instead of the 46g.

any addidtion to the substrate? i want seachem onyx, still put soil under neath it?

thank u very much
jAy


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Why do you have to get co2? Dont get me wrong, its great, but if you are just starting out and want a low light low maintenence tank then co2 is not a must. If using onyx you probably dont need any other substrate fertilizers or soil underlayers. I'll post some details of my low tech 75 later tonight when I have some more time.


----------



## Ascensive (Feb 8, 2004)

well, im judging by my lighting, that i have to get c02. just something i think i've read on here. if im wrong ok. i wont get c02 for a while. i can deal with some simple plants for a while, and work up. ill have a 36inch 6700k power compact light.

any other info anyone has, thank you
jAy


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes if you are going with higher lighting co2 is usually a must.... I plan to get a pressurized setup for my 75 one day  Right now im using a gravel/laterite mix for substrate, 2 watts per gallon NO flourescents, no co2 or fertilizer other than fish food. The tank is planted very heavily and also stocked fairly well and the fish, including 2 discus, are fed heavily. Growth is pretty good but with co2 im sure it would improve. I usually have to trim the faster growing stem plants about once a week, sometimes every other week, depending on whether or not I want to get wet


----------

